# Project for daughter's class



## chippin-in (Mar 7, 2017)

My wife asked me if I would make some crosses as gifts for my daughter's confirmation class.
So here they are so far. I still have to burn each child initials on them and then finish the tops.
They are 9×5.5" and ash.
Thanks for lookin
Robert

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm sure they will treasure those Robert! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 7, 2017)

Burning Names into the crosses, and the Priest approved?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 7, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Burning Names into the crosses, and the Priest approved?



It beats burnin elsewhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice work Robert. Post more pics when you get them done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 11, 2017)

That's a grest confirmstion gift!! 
Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2017)

Very cool! Looking forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Burning Names into the crosses, and the Priest approved?


I see a few posted the 'funny' icon. I was serious. As a child, we were taught that very little had the honor to share the sacred representative space on a cross other than Christ. Even maker's marks were hidden to obscure and reduce the chance of glory being detoured. I could go on but convictions of such are not to be expressed here.

Carry on...


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> I see a few posted the 'funny' icon. I was serious. As a child, we were taught that very little had the honor to share the sacred representative space on a cross other than Christ. Even maker's marks were hidden to obscure and reduce the chance of glory being detoured. I could go on but convictions of such are not to be expressed here.
> 
> Carry on...



I apologize if I offended you with my Remark. The reason that I am putting their initials on the cross, is a constant reminder that Christ's crucifixion was for ALL, including EACH OF THEM and that salvation and rememption are possible because of the cross. It is my belief that we all need a personal relationship with Jesus Christ. The cross is just a reminder of that relationship and what he sacrificed for us.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 12, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> I see a few posted the 'funny' icon. I was serious. As a child, we were taught that very little had the honor to share the sacred representative space on a cross other than Christ. Even maker's marks were hidden to obscure and reduce the chance of glory being detoured. I could go on but convictions of such are not to be expressed here.
> 
> Carry on...



I've never gotten the impression that expressing our convictions was not allowed. I think this is a place where we CAN express them freely, as long as in the process we're not pitting anyone else's beliefs down. For me at least, that's the beauty of this forum. Even though we have different views, beliefs, etc. we can have discussions about them in a respectful manner. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 15, 2017)

The crosses are very nicely done and I am sure they will be treasured . I too would like to see them when they are finished. Please

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 15, 2017)

Here are the crosses. I used a satin finish. I did not want to go with a glossy finish I just felt this would be the best for them. In the one picture you will see initials on one. That was one that I did for a friend who said she wanted one. After doing the initials, it just didn't look right. I don't know if the letters were too big or what, but we decided not to do anything on the front. I did write something down that I will probably have laminated and given with each cross. Maybe have it attached with yarn or something. This is probably what it will say:

These crosses may look similar, but they, like each of you, is different. They have different grain patterns, characteristics, coloration and so forth. Like us, they have the same features, but their features are not the same. They are unique. 

You will also notice that these crosses are not perfect. Nothing in this world is perfect. But there was one perfect thing in this world and that was Jesus Christ.

Now the one thing that does make these crosses identical is this: They symbolize the exact same Salvation available to every person in the world. No matter how different they are from anyone else. The same Jesus died on the same cross and carried the burden of sin for every single person in the world.
And we are perfected through the sacrifice of Jesus Christ.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2017)

Very nice Robert. An excellent message as well, good job sir! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

